# ANYONE ?????Rose BTA Shriveled



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

I just purchased a 90$ BTA and it was fine until this afternoon it had moved to 2 different locations and now sits at the bottom of my tank shriveled. Arms are still moving and it is still red just expelled all the water. water perameters are fine and my tank has been cycling for 5 years now any ideas? On a side note i bought some frogspawn from the same store and its doing great.

This is a first for me my other Anemones are fine?????
Is this normal behavior?


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Looks like it just ate something very big. Everyone accounted for in your tank?

One good sign is that it still has colour. Another suggestion is to ask the store you bought it from.

AquaAddict


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

they do that they move all over the place until the find a desirable current/lighting and then they stay still, may also split on you, if it is new they will do that to if they are not used to your water parameters, i bought one massive one back when i did sw and it split into 4 and then again 2 more times , i was never good at sw stuff but it was like a 6 for 1 special lol


----------



## JJason (Aug 5, 2011)

This happened for mine from time to time. They'll recover.



jaymz said:


> I just purchased a 90$ BTA and it was fine until this afternoon it had moved to 2 different locations and now sits at the bottom of my tank shriveled. Arms are still moving and it is still red just expelled all the water. water perameters are fine and my tank has been cycling for 5 years now any ideas? On a side note i bought some frogspawn from the same store and its doing great.
> 
> This is a first for me my other Anemones are fine?????
> Is this normal behavior?
> ...


----------



## Aaron27 (Sep 15, 2010)

Most likely ate something quite large. If it's sick it would normally bleach white.


----------

